# Best way to open up end of driveway



## gwnorth23 (Jun 25, 2008)

I am new to plowing (my own driveway) this year and am looking for advice on how to best open up the end of my drive without screwing up the town road or blasting out onto traffic to break through the bank left by the county plow.

I have a long driveway with a turnaround and a circle that opens up to a busy (for Maine) road. I know I should push it into the ditch and would if I were approaching the drive from the road.

I was thinking if I pushed as much as I could to the sides and push what's left across the road, but then I heard that is not allowed?

I should get some pictures but seems to be dark :realmad: when I get home from work now that Daylight Savings has ended. Any input would be great. Thanks, Mark


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

gwnorth23;626748 said:


> I am new to plowing (my own driveway) this year and am looking for advice on how to best open up the end of my drive without screwing up the town road or blasting out onto traffic to break through the bank left by the county plow.
> 
> I have a long driveway with a turnaround and a circle that opens up to a busy (for Maine) road. I know I should push it into the ditch and would if I were approaching the drive from the road.
> 
> ...


i put up my blade a few inches and drive through the bank at the edge of the road. then if im plowing it right then turn the truck around and start pushing it in . But basically i drive through it out and push it in. if that makes sense.


----------



## gwnorth23 (Jun 25, 2008)

bribrius;626755 said:


> i put up my blade a few inches and drive through the bank at the edge of the road. then if im plowing it right then turn the truck around and start pushing it in . But basically i drive through it out and push it in. if that makes sense.


Thanks, I just worry about driving through the bank and getting caught up with the plow on there, lots more places for snow/ice to get caught up in. It seems to be the only solution though....Mark

PS - I like your FEE ME State in the location, being a mainer myself it is certainly appropriate


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

thats true. your probably waiting for the snow to stop before you even plow and since we plow other people we are leaving when there isnt much a bank anyway and coming back later.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Not an answer, but I love and agree with your avatar.


----------



## gwnorth23 (Jun 25, 2008)

Mark Oomkes;626913 said:


> Not an answer, but I love and agree with your avatar.


Never met a Guinness I didn't like.....


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I go down my driveway and push the snow off to the side then I break trough the end. My road gets verry little trafic so I have plenty of time to pushe the bank back on the other side of the road. What ever you do don't let the bank on the other side of the road stick out into the road (the guys that plow the road will hate you if you do).


----------



## Farm Boss (Jan 20, 2007)

I agree with everyone here. Just don't go pushing all the snow across the road, thats where you will get into trouble. Keep it on your side. And just remember, don't try and take the whole drive in one bite, do small bites when attacking a big bank. Saves on your truck and won't be stuck. Doing just your one drive you have time, don't rush it. Good luck this winter!!!
After you get the drive cleaned up you can go have a couple


----------



## Woodland (Sep 17, 2005)

Farm Boss;627415 said:


> After you get the drive cleaned up you can go have a couple


But wait till your finished, you don't want to be spilling any.


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

If you're going to be sticking out on a busy road, I'd get a bright flasher so people see you, and I"m not just talking about a little tear drop flasher. I'm talking about something bright that people will notice right away.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

I think getting a warning light is a good idea if your road is busy, although the teardrop one should be just fine.

I've pushed many a large bank with my fisher and getting stuck does happen but not as easy as you would think, you have to push up into a bank then if its mushy enough your front wheels drop down putting packed snow behind the moldboard and since your blade is raised as high as it can go your stuck. then is just a matter of shoveling the snow away from the back of the moldboard, but busting out of your driveway i doubt you will ever get stuck, reason being your going forward in 4wheel and you'll be in the street with your front tires while your back is in the pile, so no worries.

just remember what you put in the street put back in your lawn.


----------



## gwnorth23 (Jun 25, 2008)

I have been thinking about an inexpensive teardrop light. Can I pick one up at Wal-Mart or someplace like that? Thanks, Mark


----------



## Woodland (Sep 17, 2005)

gwnorth23;627592 said:


> I have been thinking about an inexpensive teardrop light. Can I pick one up at Wal-Mart or someplace like that? Thanks, Mark


Nothing good comes from walmart. Check out NAPA, Carquest or a VIP store if you have one near by.


----------



## gwnorth23 (Jun 25, 2008)

Woodland;627598 said:


> Nothing good comes from walmart. Check out NAPA, Carquest or a VIP store if you have one near by.


Thanks, we have several auto supply shops around, I will check them out....Mark


----------



## 18lmslcsr (Jan 20, 2007)

Sure it does!

C.


----------



## TLB (Jan 19, 2007)

The county that I live in doesn't like you pushing snow to the other side of the road and leaving a big pile.
Lucky for me there is a ditch across from my driveway that I use from time to time to get rid of my snow


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

I'd be leary of pushing anything across a road, especially a county road. In most, if not all locations, it is illeagle. Chances of getting in trouble for it are slim, as long as you are smart about it, but I would only do that if it was absolutely the only way.


----------

